# Vallisneria growing too long



## ilaizm (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

My vallisneria is growing really fast and reaching the surface in no time. The problem is that it is growing even more, bends at the top and grows along the water surface. I am not liking the effect it is creating when bent.

If I cut the extra part I think the whole leaf will die off, am I correct? Is there anything else I can do to avoid this problem?

thanks,


----------



## xtremefun00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Im assuming you have Vallisneria gigantea? You can trim Vals by cutting the tops off and it will not kill them. Every Sunday I have to cut a foot or more off of mine.

You can slow the growth with less light but to be honest I wouldn't worry about it, you wont come across many plants easier to trim than Vals.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

I have Vallisneria and is growing the same, but once a week i trim the tops of the leaf. Don't worry, the leaf won't die, mine just start growing again.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

ilaizm said:


> Hi,
> 
> My vallisneria is growing really fast and reaching the surface in no time. The problem is that it is growing even more, bends at the top and grows along the water surface. I am not liking the effect it is creating when bent.
> 
> ...


Yes, uproot and throw away these vals as the are not fit for aquarium use. My choice of replacement would be the plant that goes under the name echinodorous vesuvius. It is just gorgeous and has a habit similar to vals but does not usually grow taller than a foot. The second choice would be screw vals - but that too under some conditions grow taller than 24".


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You either like having val leaves draped over the top of the water or you don't. If you don't, then it is best to use something else as a big "grassy" plant. The ones Essabee mentioned are great substitutes. Many vals will grow as high as the tank is tall, then still drape over the surface. I used to like that, then I liked pruning them, then I changed my mind!


----------

